# Will you jump to get Windows 7



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

Having tried out the Windows 7 beta, are you gonna jump to get it when it come out?

EDIT: To clarify, I'm talking about the retail/OEM version when it's released, not any beta copies.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

already have 

Loving it too!


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes,


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

I might do. I've not been able to burn a successful copy yet to try it out as my burner keeps creating coasters. 

I'm gonna troubleshoot it soon and get this fixed.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im using it as my main OS and cant fault it.


----------



## dazed554 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm fairly optimistic about it, but I will probably wait 6+ months after release to get it. One thing I was happy with about it was that when I installed it on an old HP P4 1.3ghz 512mb RAM it did not run so bad, I think if I tried to install Vista on that computer it would be unusable.


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, me like very much


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

I already moved all my rigs to the beta so yea


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

i killed off vista on my system 3 days ago windows 7 all the way, i would use windows 7 with bugs than use that shity os called vista, and ill buy it for sure when its out


----------



## xu^ (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds promising already ,considering its a beta as well its even more impressive!!

Im far to lazy to bother DL a beta and sorting out a key etc ,so ill w8 and see how it goes with other ppl before i try it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

As soon as I get it done downloading I will use it.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 10, 2009)

i am on it right now


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

When retail hits the shelves, I don't think I'll be as hesitant as I was with Vista...though on launch day I was excited for Vista and then it was a long, hard battle to SP1 and then me switching to x64 where it seems Vista really shined for me. But 7 Beta 1 seems to be doing soooo well I am hoping they release it in a couple of months dammit! We're used to patches! Make the Gadgets show with UAC off, a couple of other fit n' finish/polishes of other little things and making Punkbuster support 7 and I'd be ready to buy it right now!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> When retail hits the shelves, I don't think I'll be as hesitant as I was with Vista...though on launch day I was excited for Vista and then it was a long, hard battle to SP1 and then me switching to x64 where it seems Vista really shined for me. But 7 Beta 1 seems to be doing soooo well I am hoping they release it in a couple of months dammit! We're used to patches! Make the Gadgets show with UAC off, a couple of other fit n' finish/polishes of other little things and making Punkbuster support 7 and I'd be ready to buy it right now!



i wondered why my gadgets wouldnt work


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been happy with the other builds so hell yeah!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 10, 2009)

Installin' it on my desktop tomorow.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes!!!! I want the full retail now! 
Am typing on it as I speak, loving it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2009)

What major improvements are there. My friend just says "it looks just like Vista". I just tell him he is wrong lol.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 10, 2009)

So is windows 7 supposed to be an updated vista? Or what? I have not heard much about it


----------



## niko084 (Jan 10, 2009)

As long as they keep it the way they say they are going to, then probably.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> So is windows 7 supposed to be an updated vista? Or what? I have not heard much about it



Damn, hard to miss news about this os, do some searching in google for sure man! Yes it's based on Vista, but feels very "tuned". It operates very smooth and fast, crisp, easy to work with and get around, but it uses the Vista Glass, icons, etc. The most major change aside from performance seems to be the new Taskbar which is very nice to use, and worth price of admission. 

Here's a link with a little info to getcha started: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

dazed554 said:


> I'm fairly optimistic about it, but I will probably wait 6+ months after release to get it. One thing I was happy with about it was that when I installed it on an old HP P4 1.3ghz 512mb RAM it did not run so bad, I think if I tried to install Vista on that computer it would be unusable.



if it ran good for u on that, it should run good on my p4 3ghz laptop


----------



## RevengE (Jan 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Damn, hard to miss news about this os, do some searching in google for sure man! Yes it's based on Vista, but feels very "tuned". It operates very smooth and fast, crisp, easy to work with and get around, but it uses the Vista Glass, icons, etc. The most major change aside from performance seems to be the new Taskbar which is very nice to use, and worth price of admission.
> 
> Here's a link with a little info to getcha started: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7 cool  thanks


----------



## alias_1ab (Jan 11, 2009)

i gotta say i still really dont like Vista and dont run it on any of my 3 PCs or laptop. But this new Windows 7 im impressed with so far. It makes the whole concept of having to install drivers mute which is great. Id be willing to give Microsoft some of my money for this new OS when it comes out. It just seems to run so much faster than XP or Vista.

Core 2 E8400, 4 GB Corsair DHX DDR2-8500, Evga 680i, BFG 8800 GTS 512mb


----------



## qubit (Jan 11, 2009)

*Drivers concept?*



alias_1ab said:


> i gotta say i still really dont like Vista and dont run it on any of my 3 PCs or laptop. But this new Windows 7 im impressed with so far. *It makes the whole concept of having to install drivers mute which is great.* Id be willing to give Microsoft some of my money for this new OS when it comes out. It just seems to run so much faster than XP or Vista.
> 
> Core 2 E8400, 4 GB Corsair DHX DDR2-8500, Evga 680i, BFG 8800 GTS 512mb



I've just installed 64-bit 7 and I'm posting this while using it. I have to admit that the initial impression is instantly favourable and it certainly does feel very snappy. I like the new Aero features, especially.

I don't understand what you mean about the drivers concept being mute, though. I'm currently running with my 8800 GTX and while it recognized it ok, it didn't change screen mode properly - my CRT display went fuzzy in the same way an LCD monitor does when run below its native resolution. It was sharp before changing resolution. The only way I could get rid of this problem was to install the latest nvidia driver. It hasn't recognized my Creative X-Fi card either. I'll have to install the driver for that, too.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually probably will buy it like almost as soon as it comes out (first time I'd say that about windows)


----------



## Darknova (Jan 11, 2009)

qubit said:


> I might do. I've not been able to burn a successful copy yet to try it out as my burner keeps creating coasters.
> 
> I'm gonna troubleshoot it soon and get this fixed.



You need to burn at 2x otherwise it borks the disc 


Well, assuming Windows 7 is anything like the beta I'm running on my 3rd rig then DEFINATELY, but I'm waiting for Microsoft to make some decision that screws it all up...I really hope they don't.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 11, 2009)

I may wait 'til after the service patch one; that will eventually appear.  Vista has done me no wrong, even though I abuse it all the time.  All my apps, games, and etc.,run just fine.

But, I'll play with the releases of 7...'til then.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2009)

After all the things I heard and read about 7, I might switch. Then I'll just use my Vista on the media rig. Then XP is definately passé pour moi I'm even one of the few who thinks Vista > XP


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 11, 2009)

Undecided till I test the two versions I just downloaded last night..


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes obviously. Got the torrent!! but can't seem to get it right.


----------



## stefanels (Jan 11, 2009)

How much space does require Windows 7? If i install it on my internet rig it will run fine (the specs is in the System Specs), and the 20Gb partition on C will be ok?


----------



## Polarman (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know really. 

With SP2 not too far in the distance and IE8 right next too it, i'll have to see then.


----------



## qubit (Jan 11, 2009)

*7 running away with it*

As of now:

Yes: 38
No: 10
Maybe: 10

I think we're gonna have a hit on our hands here.  I might do some quick game framerate benchies on 7 soon. If anyone knows of any such benchies already done, then please post a link here.


----------



## 7pU~m0m (Jan 11, 2009)

will i have less problems with my computer... then yes...lol


----------



## Urbklr (Jan 11, 2009)

Loving build 7000, 98% chance of win for Microsoft.



Darknova said:


> I'm waiting for Microsoft to make some decision that screws it all up...I really hope they don't.



There is the other 2%


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't wait for the final release to come out.  If it's anything like the beta (which I love ) Then I'll definitely be buying it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 12, 2009)

Ill probably wait till I get a new rig to jump to windows 7. I don't wanna drop a bunch of more cash on a new OS. Vista 64 is treating me just fine right now. I guess it depends on how good Vista SP2 is and if I can get a deal on Windows 7. Might be able to get cheap or even free through my college.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2009)

After about 1 full day in use I can honestly say that once this is retail I'll be waiting with money in hand. I'm genuinely shocked at how good this is even in beta stage. The thought that it will be even better once it hits retail just blows my mind.

Beautifully smooth and lightning quick to boot, I used to say I love Vista...but this is in another league and my love is now for W7. 

Kei


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2009)

It would be cool if 7 Beta turns out to be Vista SP2...though I doubt they would do that due to the negativity that is still present towards Vista...but if Vista had that new taskbar and the tuning 7 beta currently has in a service pack, that would still be a very good move for MS...probably not as lucrative as a new shiny OS box and a new price-tag..but we'll have to wait and see. But I do see x64 Windows 7 in my future for sure.


----------



## Stearic (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to wait and watch. I jumped on the Vista bandwagon within 3 months of its release and got burned because the hardware (laptop) was not up to the mark. I had to downgrade to XP.
I bought another laptop around Jan 2008 with Vista on it, and everything worked nicely because the hardware had progressed in the meantime.

As with any OS, I am not rushing to be an early adopter. That said, if all the hype about 7 actually translates into real world performance, I'll get it probably a bit earlier than usual since I have another laptop purchase coming up in 4-5 months time.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jan 12, 2009)

MRCL said:


> After all the things I heard and read about 7, I might switch. Then I'll just use my Vista on the media rig. Then XP is definately passé pour moi I'm even one of the few who thinks Vista > XP



I agree, Vista > XP.

To answer the question at hand, yes I'm jumping on Windows 7.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 12, 2009)

stefanels said:


> How much space does require Windows 7? If i install it on my internet rig it will run fine (the specs is in the System Specs), and the 20Gb partition on C will be ok?



11.8GB on one of my HDDs.  Think you might want some at least 40GB


----------



## qubit (Jan 12, 2009)

Darknova said:


> You need to burn at 2x otherwise it borks the disc



I found out what it was. I originally thought it might be a drive or motherboard problem, but the drive recognized discs ok when the OS wasn't running. Turned out that Nero 7's InCD was causing my burner to malfunction. Uninstalling Nero and reinstalling fixed it. I can burn ok at the maximum speed of the drive now in Vista.



Darknova said:


> Well, assuming Windows 7 is anything like the beta I'm running on my 3rd rig then DEFINATELY, but I'm waiting for Microsoft to make some decision that screws it all up...I really hope they don't.



It is indeed very nice. I see that 7 is extending its lead in my poll. If the impressions here are anything to go by, then I think that Microsoft are gonna have a hit when it's released. As someone observed once: Microsoft seem to get it right only every other OS and it does seem to be that way if you think about it. So the OS after 7 is gonna be a lemon... lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, ME was crap, win2000 was ok, XP was awesome, vista was a lemon at launch but is significantly better now, and win 7 well that's sounding awesome I just need to install it on my desktop.


----------



## qubit (Jan 12, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Well, ME was crap, win2000 was ok, XP was awesome, vista was a lemon at launch but is significantly better now, and win 7 well that's sounding awesome *I just need to install it on my desktop*.



You won't regret it, I promise you. <grin> It's fast and stable and just runs great.


----------



## D007 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jumped to get vista and that costed me downtime in actual work.
I won't be jumping to get any Os's in the near future..lol..
I have my eye on it though..
we'll see how it runs in OEM.


I'm also worried about the overscan issue I'm already dealing with because of this damn graphics card.
The windows 7 drivers might just screw me and make me have to uninstall it and go back to xp.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 12, 2009)

Last time I paid for an OS was WinME. That was a horrid mistake...

I had 2k Pro free from work.
WinXP Pro free from school.
WinVista Ultimate free from WindowsFeedbackProgram

I'm not really used to buying my OS, so hopefully I can find a way to get my hands on Win7.

By the looks of it so far, I could deal with Vista Ultimate for quite a long time without worry. However, if I manage to snag 7, I'll dig my hooks into.


----------



## qubit (Jan 12, 2009)

D007 said:


> Jumped to get vista and that costed me downtime in actual work.
> I won't be jumping to get any Os's in the near future..lol..
> I have my eye on it though..
> we'll see how it runs in OEM.
> ...



Being cautious with a new OS is sensible. Just try 7 out on it's own hard disc for a while and see how it goes for you; my initial impressions are very favourable indeed. The standard Vista video drivers work on it, so that won't be a problem.

I'm interested in what this overscan issue is and what graphics card your using there.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 12, 2009)

qubit said:


> You won't regret it, I promise you. <grin> It's fast and stable and just runs great.



I've got the ISO on my lappy, just got distracted by someone asking me to play tf2 with them last night when I was about to go downstairs and grab a DVD.
When I get my netbook It's probably going to get put on there too (well if I have an 80 GB or larger drive.)


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 12, 2009)

Darknova said:


> You need to burn at 2x otherwise it borks the disc
> 
> 
> Well, assuming Windows 7 is anything like the beta I'm running on my 3rd rig then DEFINATELY, but I'm waiting for Microsoft to make some decision that screws it all up...I really hope they don't.


I burnt mine at 18x


----------



## Darknova (Jan 12, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> I burnt mine at 18x



Well, from my previous experience with all Windows OS before, when you burn the image, it has to be at 2x, otherwise it throws up errors during install, or it won't boot. Not sure why, but it's been the same up until Server 2008, might have changed with 7.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 12, 2009)

me too, I think if you're using cheap DVD-Rs it's safer to burn at a lower speed.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 12, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> me too, I think if you're using cheap DVD-Rs it's safer to burn at a lower speed.



I've just always done it that way "Once stung, twice shy", I'm sure you could try, but if it won't boot or errors you know to burn at lower speed


----------



## KainXS (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried it on my old 3Ghz/2GB/9600Pro laptop and the video would not work at all, it just sits there with code 43 and as where you could fix it in vista by installing a XP driver, on windows 7 its been patched to not work that way anymore, I don't know why they did it but it sucks because 7 works on intels garbage graphics chipsets but not my old 9600 which is faster than they are.

gonna stick with xp


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll upgrade, but how fast I do I don't know. I imagine not at launch, b/c as far as i can tell 7 doesn't really offer me that much that vista doesn't have. I know I'm in the minority, but I though xp to vista was big move worth the money. I haven't decided, but it doesn't seem that way w/ 7 to me. I'll give it some more time though, and I'd expect more from a final copy than the beta, so we'll see I guess. I'll most likely stick w/ vista for a bit more.


----------



## D007 (Jan 12, 2009)

qubit said:


> Being cautious with a new OS is sensible. Just try 7 out on it's own hard disc for a while and see how it goes for you; my initial impressions are very favourable indeed. The standard Vista video drivers work on it, so that won't be a problem.
> 
> I'm interested in what this overscan issue is and what graphics card your using there.




see the specs ..

8800 gtx. 
win xp.
680i chipset mobo.
on a 50" HDTV 1920 x1080 
samsung HLS50 DLP texas instruments TV monitor.

apparently it's a hardware issue.
but the new nvidia driver 181.20 screws me.
If win 7 starts with the new drivers, I assume I'll be screwed there as well.
8800 gpus all have the same problem.
if you enable overscan compensation for HD tv.
you break HD compliance.
you can't watch bluray or HD dvd.

didn't tell us that when we bought 5 of them..
but don't let me hijack the thread..lol..

If I can get my hands into 7 for free.. 
then I'd try..
I had to many vista problems to jump for 7.
it actually costed me money and down time.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not me, I am very happy with Vista. I won't upgrade till absolutely necessary.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 12, 2009)

I will probably get this but I probably won't buy mostly because I will get it through MSDNAA through my school.  I'm going to try the beta tonight and from the looks of things, it might stay around for a while. 
BTW, this will not be just another fine tuned Vista.  I think people have forgotten that W7 has been around longer than Vista and that Vista was just a teaser of sorts for things to come.  I just can't wait for the real memory cache that has been promised.


----------



## Tyr.1358 (Jan 12, 2009)

Vista has been working fine for me since I took the beta in 2006.  I won't upgrade to windows 7 unless I have to.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 12, 2009)

Running good here but buy it what the hell for ?...  It runs about the same as XP on my system except boot times which is faster how ever on my ABit mobo it's about the same boot speed.

I have no reason to buy it unless i get another system which is going be feb time which might a laptop for low power requirements i need.  BUT if i build another system i will put XP x64 on it and use Win 7 on this system till release and buy it  most likely as my wife be pissed as she hates Vista to the core. 


There is no chance i'll buy it if i have no new computers.  Win 7 is better than Vista for sure and think the people who have gone out to buy Vista should get Win 7 for free.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Jan 12, 2009)

Long answer short... Yes.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

I might do. Even though it looks exactly like Vista.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 13, 2009)

Installing it tonight or tomorrow to test it out  if its good ill upgrade to it, if i dont like it and its to much like vista then ill stick with XP


----------

